# Address format for china



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Someone tried to scam me on ebay, but with paypal buyer protection i was able to force them to give me a refund after i ship the item back to them. They gave me this information but i have no idea in what format to put it in.

Liwan District, Kang wang Road 606 1803, Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province 510170 China


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry I can't help you with the format but I thought I would share this tidbit of information. The city Guangzhou you are returning the product to is one of the most notorious cities in China for counterfits of anything and everything. Just a heads up for people to keep an eye out for.

Oh btw, sorry about what happened. I hope everything works out for you.


----------

